# Crossover showing as UberXL



## LoRyder (Oct 23, 2015)

I drive a Kia Sorento crossover. Uber has me classified as UberXL, so I have been getting pings for XL requests. Normally this hasn't been a problem, but a couple of times, there are more people waiting than can comfortably sit in the vehicle. 

Should I contact Uber and let them know, or just roll with it? I offer to cancel the ride and not charge the customer if they want to request another ride. Opinions here?


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

Call pax after uber xl ping ask how many people ...luggage etc that you have a small suv


----------



## ChadG (Jul 8, 2015)

That's what I do, since my car is a little tight with the 6 passenger rule. I can fit but it's tight, so I usually call or text and ask how many and if they are ok with a tight ride? Usually it's a yes.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Just have a premade text stating: "Hi, just confirming on your XL ride & how many ppl there are, thanks"
That way there are no surprises AND your text is time stamped so you know when to cancel if they no show & still get the cancel fee 

edit: sorry for digging up an old post, I'm car shopping & searching here about different XL rides


----------

